# GT 42 on a vr ? spool time?



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

this guy wants to trade me a GT42 with a 1.32 turbing housing, and a .70 a/r compressor housing, 
does anybody run this turbo on a vr6 
i need to knwo what it will hit 20 lbs at or approximately what it woudl hit boost at,
any help guys? thanks


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

Wow that would be an rather intense VRT. Isn't a GT42 about the size of a pumpkin? Imagine what that would be like for a daily driver? Unless the power came on in a linear way it would be quite interesting to drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

Why us 20lbs when you can run 45psi on you VR with that one ?
With 20Lbs you can run a GT3071 0,82 or GT3076 0,82 instead and still have 10psi left on the GT3076 before you ran out of air.

Or is it for some future drag race project?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

The only person that posts on here that has a 42R is 1.BillyT


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Why us 20lbs when you can run 45psi on you VR with that one ?
With 20Lbs you can run a GT3071 0,82 or GT3076 0,82 instead and still have 10psi left on the GT3076 before you ran out of air.

Or is it for some future drag race project?

would be for a future drag project/ street car
i have a gt35 with a .82 hot side, but its non ball bearing. i want something BIG but i dont want it to hit boost past 5k.
i want to get a really goood idea where this thing will boost before i trade it


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

try an s366 from BW


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_try an s366 from BW



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 12Valve (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_try an s366 from BW


for the money the s372 is cheaper and is also alot bigger, good thing about these BW's is that there s372(gt42r) spools as quick as a small gt40r.....


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (12Valve)*

well i found out that its a journal bearing turbo so it woudl not spool, till after 6k, so im not gonna get it,


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

Just because it's a journal bearing, doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't spool quickly.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (need_a_VR6)*

yeah but a ball bearing one would spool a little faster


----------



## turbo_20v (Nov 1, 2007)

Eh, thats not really the case... The ball bearing may respool a little quicker between shifts, but once your in that size ballpark, the ball bearing units don't really make power any sooner.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_this guy wants to trade me a GT42 with a 1.32 turbing housing, and a .70 a/r compressor housing

The last I heard Billy (1.BillyT) was running a GT42RS w/ 1.15 exhaust housing and it started to spool around 5200rpm. I would imagine that a non ball bearing GT42 w/ 1.32 would probably spool at around 5500-6000rpm which wouldn't give much of a power band unless you plan on revving to 7600-8000rpm.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (12Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12Valve* »_
for the money the s372 is cheaper and is also alot bigger, good thing about these BW's is that there s372(gt42r) spools as quick as a small gt40r.....









I don't think we are able to fit an s372 on our manifolds... it's substantially bigger then the gt42r compressor housing and that is without using their race cover. A custom manifold may be able to fit one of these but not on a regular log


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
I don't think we are able to fit an s372 on our manifolds... it's substantially bigger then the gt42r compressor housing and that is without using their race cover. A custom manifold may be able to fit one of these but not on a regular log

the standard housing on the BW units are the same size as a 42r housing. but like said, why run a 42r for 20psi?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
The last I heard Billy (1.BillyT) was running a GT42RS w/ 1.15 exhaust housing and it started to spool around 5200rpm. I would imagine that a non ball bearing GT42 w/ 1.32 would probably spool at around 5500-6000rpm which wouldn't give much of a power band unless you plan on revving to 7600-8000rpm.

well i am putting rods and pistons in it and i do have a built head, and i also want to go with a solid lifter head soon, 
and i want to eventually run like 40 lbs, but for now just 20


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*









130mph is about 7500 rpm. Pull started at 3000...
Way too big for a street car, IMO. GT40 would be better. I mean, the times I took it out for test drives, it just took forever and a day to make any boost. On the drag strip, though, it is perfect, never falls out of boost.
At 19 pounds on pump we made just under 500 wheel. That graph above is at 38. Cams are too small(autotechs).


_Modified by 1.BillyT at 4:16 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_ Way too big for a street car, IMO. GT40 would be better. I mean, the times I took it out for test drives, it just took forever and a day to make any boost. On the drag strip, though, it is perfect, never falls out of boost.
At 19 pounds on pump we made just under 500 wheel. That graph above is at 38. Cams are too small(autotechs).

_Modified by 1.BillyT at 4:16 PM 12-19-2007_

sweet, its really a highway car i got a 3.389 r&p, with a .757 5th and im going to a .717 5th later, and around town i just puts around with it, but i think im gonna go with a gt40 88, would be a lot better, im looking for around 550 ish, 
do you have a solid lifter cam


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

hydro lifters, 3mm over size intakes, don't remember the exhaust size...
The 42 won't even make a good highway car. Once you get into boost, you are good, but getting there will be no fun.
Local guy is putting an S372 on his Mk3, it;'ll make great power, but I don't think he is gonna be happy with the way the car runs on the street. He just wants to beat us


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*

im just trying to make a supra slayer lol, i do a lot of roll races, 
i was thinking of doing a solid lifter head with 1mm over on both valves so i could rev it a little higher. with the 268's.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

boost will come on so hard, and so late that you will just light up the tires, no luck of modulating it. All this guy does on the street is roll race. Gonna get left by everything out there then have to play catch up if it ever gets traction.
Maybe I am wrong, maybe it will work great. But from the limited amount of time I have had our car on the street, it is pig/wheel spin machine.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_this guy wants to trade me a GT42 with a 1.32 turbing housing, and a .70 a/r compressor housing, 

Also, are you sure this isn't a T6 exhaust housing? I went and looked at a journal bearing 42 when I though our turbo was junk and it ended up being a T6. That a/r sounds familiar to me, like it is a T6 number.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3590197
this is it


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*

it's a T4, but still... uuuuuugge for a street car.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*

yeah i was just thinking about it, cause the guy was gonna trade me straight up, and if i did not like i could sell it to some guy with a supra lol,
i think when i sell my turbo im just gonna get a gt4088 and call it a day


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*

Im gonna test out a GT40r on the street soon with a stock head (only a valve job). I too am looking to be a highway/street king here in my area but its gonna be tough. C6ZO6's on bottle, Supras, RX-7's, GT500's on bottle, Turbo 03-04 Cobras.... thats just some of the competition











_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 10:31 AM 12-20-2007_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (MiamiVr6T)*

hell yeah , lmk how it goes and some dyno numbers. i deff want to know how it works out.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_

















Maybe on a Fully Built R32 Stroker Motor. 3.5-3.6L


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_this guy wants to trade me a GT42 with a 1.32 turbing housing, and a .70 a/r compressor housing, 
does anybody run this turbo on a vr6 
i need to knwo what it will hit 20 lbs at or approximately what it woudl hit boost at,
any help guys? thanks 

Not a good match, a GT42 is a journal bearing turbo, throw in the fact that you're running the larger 1.32 a/r and you'll have a very lazy motor that'll only make peak hp.
I've sold some Dual Ball bearing versions to 12v VR people and they both made over 800 whp with the smallest a/r.
Hope this helps


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

how much for a gt4088.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_
Maybe on a Fully Built R32 Stroker Motor. 3.5-3.6L

I think a 4508 on a 3.2 would be just about right for the strip.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (1.BillyT)*

yeah I have a t6 1.34, would have used it if it was a t4 with smaller a/r. Theres a local mk3 doing fine with 700whp cars using 590whp so don't get a turbo that is going to be for over 800+ unless you are going to use every bit of it. You could always use a 4094r if you need more hp. Theres a guy on here selling his 4067r which I want







.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_try an s366 from BW


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: GT 42 on a vr ? spool time? (JETTSET)*

....or the original poster could just get a 35R and run of money replacing driveline parts before you could even reach its full potential. 42's and even 40's are a waste on the street unless you have the engine management and driveline to support the potential power they can make. Pickup a GT3588R and have the potential to make near 700whp and still have alittle spool left for the street. Don't make the mistake everyone makes by buying a turbo because its a good deal or because its big. Just my 2 cents.....


----------

